# rawhides vs. pigs ears



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Which do you guys prefer. I have always been a little hesitant to use the rawhides because I heard they were too tough to digest and could cause blockages. I've always heard that the pig ears were easier to digest and I have used those for my dogs in the past. Does anyone else have any experience with these?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i use neither. large marrow bones, when i am around.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't like either. 

It's near impossible to find the natural varieties of either. I'm not exactly a fan of feeding my dogs something that has been bleached and sprayed with god knows how many chemicals. 
Also, neither last in my house. Charlie will eat an ear in less than a minute and a large rawhide will only last an hour (if that). Remi isn't a chewer so she just leaves anything that is given to her which ends up getting eaten by other dogs.
I am also afraid of blockages, etc, because it can get so expensive and there are so many other options that are not as dangerous.


----------



## Gus's Mom (Sep 12, 2012)

So, what do you give your dogs to chew on?


Kassandra said:


> I don't like either.
> 
> It's near impossible to find the natural varieties of either. I'm not exactly a fan of feeding my dogs something that has been bleached and sprayed with god knows how many chemicals.
> Also, neither last in my house. Charlie will eat an ear in less than a minute and a large rawhide will only last an hour (if that). Remi isn't a chewer so she just leaves anything that is given to her which ends up getting eaten by other dogs.
> I am also afraid of blockages, etc, because it can get so expensive and there are so many other options that are not as dangerous.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't use either. I give my dogs split antlers (If the dog is large, I'd give a regular antler; a split one wouldn't last long enough). Occasionally, maybe once a week, they'll get a bully stick, which is digestible, whereas rawhide is not. Bully sticks are more expensive and rather high in calories; hence the infrequency of their use. Rawhide has been known to cause obstructions requiring surgery, when a dog bites off and swallows pieces too big. I used to have a black lab (RIP Chipper!) who got a new Nylabone every week or two (the kind for aggressive chewers) to keep him happy.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Gus's Mom said:


> So, what do you give your dogs to chew on?


For the most part they get pigs feet as well as cows feet, they last for around a week. Sometimes I will buy a nylabone until they are chewed to pieces but rarely. 
They get bully sticks, mostly when they're on sale. I have given antlers in the past but they lose interest in them pretty quickly.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used pig ears (don't last long), twisted braided bully sticks (last longer than the regular or plain braided), tracheas (a bit big for my guys to chew easily so they lasted a bit), dried tendons (stopped using this because we had to "pull" a piece out of Scotty that he was trying to pass), Himalayan chews (bought 3big ones for our littles last year, we still have a chunk "wandering" around but only one of the 3 likes it), smoked ham or knuckle bones (we'd get the really big knuckle bones when we had our old golden cause he couldn't get a good "grip" for crunching, These last the longest) and raw bones (usually ham, beef ribs or neck bones


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

bett said:


> i use neither. large marrow bones, when i am around.


I stopped giving the dogs marrow bones. Seamus chipped a canine tooth a couple years ago. I don't think he'd have any teeth left if I still gave him marrow bones. He's a monster bone chewer. I give them the same as Georgiapeach, antlers and bully sticks.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I've noticed the pig ears don't last too long too. I haven't given anything like that to Baxter but I used to give them to Annie. I have stuck to the Greenies for Baxter so far and that seems to work well, even though they don't last long. I'm also a little hesitant to give Baxter any marrow bones or antlers though, I'm worried they will chip his teeth.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feed bully sticks. I also buy the dried trachea.

I have a question anyone feed hooves? Like the dried variety? I got one in my spoiled rotten box and when I gave it to Avery he tore chunks off and ate the chunks. It doesn't seem right, he doesn't chew on them he just eats them. Same goes for antlers, anyone else's dog do this? Avery also can't have marrow bones as he has broken teeth on them.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> I feed bully sticks. I also buy the dried trachea.
> 
> I have a question anyone feed hooves? Like the dried variety? I got one in my spoiled rotten box and when I gave it to Avery he tore chunks off and ate the chunks. It doesn't seem right, he doesn't chew on them he just eats them. Same goes for antlers, anyone else's dog do this? Avery also can't have marrow bones as he has broken teeth on them.


I've gave one dried hoove and the same thing happened, I just didn't like it and don't give them. They just get regular fresh ones (made an agreement with a butcher). Charlie chews on the hooves but one she gets a peice off she does just swallow it as long as it's of a suitable size.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

See that seems kind of dangerous. I'd always just be scared it would cause blockages.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't worry too much about blockage with the "natural" chewies. My main concerns are teeth and choking. That's why I'm a little leary of using antlers. Most of the ones I can "afford" the pups would be able to chop down on pretty easily. I'm lucky in having small dogs so finding "big" chews is easier.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I don't like when he tears things apart like that. I took the hoof away and I'll probably throw it out. 

Avery is very good about some things and very rough with others


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I only use rawhide by Wholesome Hide (wholistic hide maybe). I read an article in the WDJ about rawhide; these are one of two they recommended.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I keep thinking about getting Baxter some Bully Sticks or pig ears or maybe even an antler, but then I always second think myself and don't get it. Baxter is a pretty strong chewer and I jus don't want him to go too crazy with them.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Get a 6+ inch braided bully stick or jumbo bully stick. I bet Baxter will love it. And I promise he will be fine.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I know with our old golden(who could crunch through a smoked ham bone with one "bite", guess how many times he got that) would gnaw at a bully stick. Almost as if he was savoring it. He did the same with those dried tendon strips. He's the reason, we started making sure to get chew bones that forced gnawing and scraping rather than crunchable ones


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> Get a 6+ inch braided bully stick or jumbo bully stick. I bet Baxter will love it. And I promise he will be fine.


I think I'm going to have to get one for his this weekend. I'm sure he is going to be excited.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Just be prepared for stinkiness, some bully sticks can really reek.


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

We give our pup antlers and trachea. Loves both! We used to give bully sticks (6+ inch twisted), but he eats them super fast and swallows the last 4 inches so it turned out to be quite a waste of money  

I hear cow ears are good treats?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I give all three bully sticks, Capone is a aggressive chewer, and so was Max, so they got nylabones. I give a marrow bone on occasion. Bully sticks don't last a long time and some do stink, I buy them in bulk when they are on sale. I think there is always a risk of chipping or breaking teeth with any kind of hard chew. Babs does have a rawhide knotted bone, but she never chews it just tosses it around and plays with it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I give CET dental chew rawhides only, as they've been completely soaked in enzymes and if the dog swallows a big chunk, it is completely digestible. This has happened more than once to my dogs. 
Bully sticks would be ideal but x4 dogs it gets expensive very quickly. 
I used to do marrow bones but then I had 2 of 4 dogs break their carnassials  Which resulted in very expensive dental surgery. <sigh> So generally they get stuffed kongs and the CET chews. 

I brush teeth. Daily. Seems to keep things in decent order.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh and we do have a wolf-sized nylabone hanging around and recently they have started taking turns chewing it, after ignoring it for years.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> Just be prepared for stinkiness, some bully sticks can really reek.


Maybe I'll have to give it to him when he goes outside. Haha


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yeah, kongs for sure  I stuff ours with some veggies and melt a bit of cheese to make it all stick together a bit so it takes him a long time to get everything out. He loves that!



Shamrockmommy said:


> Oh and we do have a wolf-sized nylabone hanging around and recently they have started taking turns chewing it, after ignoring it for years.


lol - it's suddenly a thing. Who was the trend setter?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Soda said:


> Oh yeah, kongs for sure  I stuff ours with some veggies and melt a bit of cheese to make it all stick together a bit so it takes him a long time to get everything out. He loves that!
> 
> 
> 
> lol - it's suddenly a thing. Who was the trend setter?


It was the mini poodle puppy wh started and now. The PWD likes it too!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm going to have to get Baxter another Kong. I think my little brother lost the Kong we had for Baxter. I just have the Kong ball now. But I'll need to get him a new one.


----------



## Matsuro (Apr 19, 2013)

I've used pig ears when I had a Rottweiler, I want to get some for Molly, but I don't know if she would be able to tolerate it. I can't find them in small quantities or I would get one and try it. My Rottweiler never got sick on them and never chocked on them either. Rawhide, I don't know it depends on the dog to me. My Rottweiler had that as well. Right now Molly eats regular treats and I got her one peanut butter flavored bone that was edible from Petsmart, she did fine with that.

I'm looking around to find some cheap place for some good chew choices, since she only have rubber toys right now and not that many of them.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Matsuro said:


> I've used pig ears when I had a Rottweiler, I want to get some for Molly, but I don't know if she would be able to tolerate it. I can't find them in small quantities or I would get one and try it. My Rottweiler never got sick on them and never chocked on them either. Rawhide, I don't know it depends on the dog to me. My Rottweiler had that as well. Right now Molly eats regular treats and I got her one peanut butter flavored bone that was edible from Petsmart, she did fine with that.
> 
> I'm looking around to find some cheap place for some good chew choices, since she only have rubber toys right now and not that many of them.


If you have a Petco around you, they generally sell single pig ears.


----------



## TB12 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ive done antlers, tracheas, but they love cow hooves the best. The best part is that its quite inexpensive


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

TB12 said:


> Ive done antlers, tracheas, but they love cow hooves the best. The best part is that its quite inexpensive


I've seen those quite a bit but I've never gotten any. Do you get the filled ones or the regular ones?


----------



## TB12 (Feb 21, 2013)

NutroGeoff said:


> I've seen those quite a bit but I've never gotten any. Do you get the filled ones or the regular ones?


The regular ones. I got an entire box of 75 online for $50 with free shipping. Good deal.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

TB12 said:


> The regular ones. I got an entire box of 75 online for $50 with free shipping. Good deal.


Oh wow. That's not bad at all. I may have to check that one out. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## TB12 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dogsupplies.com.....thats my place. Love it.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

My guys really like antlers. I'm lucky I teach at a small rural school, I just bought some antlers from a student last week. A parent I saw at a program tonight is going to give me some sheds her kids bring in.

Joe



Celt said:


> That's why I'm a little leary of using antlers. Most of the ones I can "afford" the pups would be able to chop down on pretty easily


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

StdPooDad said:


> My guys really like antlers. I'm lucky I teach at a small rural school, I just bought some antlers from a student last week. A parent I saw at a program tonight is going to give me some sheds her kids bring in.
> 
> Joe


I'm still hesitant to try the antlers. They look and sound great I'm just worried about Baxter 's teeth.


----------

